# [GUIDE FOR NOOBS ]  How to root samsung s3 i9300



## keifus.rahn (Oct 27, 2013)

CF-Auto-Root is available for both International and carrier locked versions of Galaxy S3.
As CF-Auto-Root installs or keeps the stock recovery i included the steps to install the ClockworkMod Recovery which you can skip if not needed.

Supporting Models of Galaxy S3 :

- GT-I9300
- GT-I9300T
- GT-I9305
- GT-I9305T
- GT-I9305N
- SHV-E210K
- SHV-E210L
- SHV-E210S
- SHW-M440S

What's installed
- SuperSU binary and APK
- Stock recovery

Requires:
- A windows computer with Galaxy s3 driver installed ( Use Kies ).
- Odin
- Any of the Galaxy S3 model listed in the Supporting Models with more than 50% battery.
- USB Cable

Note:
- This root increases your flash counter. You should run Triangle Away after rooting if want to reset the counter.
- Backup all your important data
- Kill all the Kies processes using Windows Task Manager
- Disable Antivirus

Disclaimer:
Rooting or installing recovery may brick your phone or void warranty. I am not responsible for anything. Do at your risk.

HOW TO ROOT GALAXY S3 USING CF-AUTO-ROOT ?

1. Download and extract Odin3-v1.85_technoxide.com.zip

2. Download and extract CF-Auto-Root-xx-xxxx-modelnumber.zip for your device model from Official XDA thread.
( I am downloaded CF-Auto-Root-m0-m0xx-gti9300.zip as my device model is I9300 )

3. In your PC open Odin3 v1.85.exe

4. Click PDA button and select CF-Auto-Root-xx-xxxx-modelnumber.tar.md5
( Mine is CF-Auto-Root-m0-m0xx-gti9300.tar.md5 )

5. Boot your phone to download mode ( Turn off phone, after all the lights gone press volume Down + Home + Power .If it asks to press a button to continue, press the listed button ).

5. Now, Connect the phone to PC using USB cable.

6. If everything correct Odins ID:COM box it will be in yellow or blue color with a port name.

7. Make sure Re-partition is NOT checked.






8. Finally Click Start button and wait till the phone reboot. 

After complete update Odin will show PASS on top left and phone will reboot.





That's it....You are successfully Rooted your phone.... Now follow the steps below if you want to install ClockWorkMod recovery.

HOW INSTALL CLOCKWORKMOD RECOVERY IN SAMSUNG GALAXY S3 ?


Note
Installing recovery steps and images are made based on Galaxy S3 I9300... if you have another one use the correct one for your model.

1. Install and open ROM Manager

2. Click Recovery Setup.
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-ayjbsrknzPg/Ug0lcvwiw8I/AAAAAAAABGo/eQiOKgnZJwg/s320/Rom-Manager-Recovery-Setup.png

3. In the next screen select ClockWorkMod Recovery under INSTALL OR UPDATE RECOVERY.





4. In the next screen click on Phone Model





 Finally in the next screen click Flash ClockworkMod Recovery and wait till it finishes the download and installation.
* if you want to install ClockWorkMod Touch version click on the toggle button before doing the 5th step. 





That's it...done...To check the ClockWorkMod recovery boot to recovery either by holding the Volume up + Home + Power or by clicking the Reboot into Recovery in ROM Manager.


----------



## Fantassy123 (Oct 27, 2013)

There is no need for 2 same threads about rooting phone..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2235366 here is already one and these sort threads belongs in Samsung galaxy S3 Development or Q&A section of the S3


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 27, 2013)

Fantassy123 said:


> There is no need for 2 same threads about rooting phone..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2235366 here is already one and these sort threads belongs in Samsung galaxy S3 Development or Q&A section of the S3

Click to collapse



I put this here for a guy that couldn't get into development and for who ever else cant get in there and ask questions. Thats why it says guide for noobs.
sorry for the inc


----------



## hadirad (Jun 7, 2018)

I tried the above mentioned solution but it doesnt work for me!
NAND Write start!!
FAIL!


----------

